

The Food Gap Between the Rich and Poor Is Widening  - susanhi
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/09/access-to-real-food-as-privilege/379482/

======
rouma7
we see this clearly in the quality of food for sale in different
neighborhoods. grocers in poorer neighborhoods don't have the quality of
produce, whereas it's almost difficult (although many still do) to find non
grass-fed/free-range/organic/whatever in an upper-class supermarket. so if i'm
on food stamps, it doesn't matter what types of healthier foods i'm allowed to
receive if they aren't edible. do we really expect people on gov't assistance
to travel to rich neighborhoods just to buy groceries? i'm sure the locals
would love that, too.

